# The Gotthard Base Tunnel



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2020)

www.sbb.ch/en

www.sbbcargo.com

www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36423250

www.cnn.com/travel/article/trans-alpine-rail-tunnels/index.html

www.structurae.net/structures/gotthard-base-tunnel

www.runthealps.com/sbb/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthard_Base_Tunnel

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Federal_Railways

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NRLA

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_2000

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IC_2000


----------



## Irwin (Nov 28, 2020)

I wish we had high-speed rail here in the U.S. Flying sucks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 28, 2020)

Fast. I have been enjoying watching the videos immensely!

Still have three to watch, but simply incredible!

You're the master of superb topics!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 28, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I wish we had high-speed rail here in the U.S. Flying sucks.



Congress and their various string pullers have already jerked America around for half a century on the seemingly unattainable high speed rail dream. Their latest scam has been announced by their shills the newest criminal enterprise known as www.hsrail.org/-blog-how-that-240-billion-proposal-will-jumpstart-US-high-speed-rail. All one has to do to get a corporate seat there is wear and AMTRAK hat and jacket and lie convincingly.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 28, 2020)

I think back as a child on the way to the doctor's office there was a set of RR tracks that the the freight train would stop, then back up then go forward and so on and so on for as long as 30-45 minutes. Back then there were no laws prohibiting that sort of thing.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 29, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Congress and their various string pullers have already jerked America around for half a century on the seemingly unattainable high speed rail dream. Their latest scam has been announced by their shills the newest criminal enterprise known as www.hsrail.org/-blog-how-that-240-billion-proposal-will-jumpstart-US-high-speed-rail. All one has to do to get a corporate seat there is wear and AMTRAK hat and jacket and lie convincingly.



I'm not familiar with that. What were the lies?


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Loved the videos Fast Trax. Thank you so much for sharing.
I could not fathom a train going at 155mph. It's amazing.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 29, 2020)

My word thanks now that really is fast @FastTrax 
I have sent them to my son-in-law who is a Train Driver here in Adelaide
155mph is almost 250kph


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 29, 2020)

www.thetransportpolitic.com/2017/07/01/a-generational-failure-as-the-u-s-fantasizes-the-rest-of-the-world-builds-a-new-transport-system/

www.constructiondive.com/news/high-speed-rail-in-us/422559/

www.manufacturing.net/supply-chain/news/13106226/why-is-there-still-no-high-speed-rail-network-in-america

https://usa.streetsblog.org/2011/06/09/can-high-speed-rail-reduce-air-travel-and-highway-expansion/

www.truckingresearch.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/ATRI-Top-Industry-Issues-2019-FINAL.pdf

www.cnn.com/2011/11/18/world/how-green-is-hsr/index.html

https://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs/archive/NotesDocs/NCHRP08-42_FR_Rev10-06.pdf

www.soulofamerica.com/blog/interstate-high-speed-rail-lies-truths/

www.ushsr.com

www.aar.org/issue/freight-rail-automotive-industry/

www.ble-t.org/highspeedrail/

www.1134.org/stan/ul/GM-et-al.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Aid_Road_Act_of_1916

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Aid_Highway_Act_of_1921

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Aid_Highway_Act_of_1956

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Department_of_Transportation_v._Association_of_American_railroads

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transportation_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_speed_rail_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_conspiracy


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Fast. I have been enjoying watching the videos immensely!
> 
> Still have three to watch, but simply incredible!
> 
> You're the master of superb topics!





Irwin said:


> I'm not familiar with that. What were the lies?





Tish said:


> Loved the videos Fast Trax. Thank you so much for sharing.
> I could not fathom a train going at 155mph. It's amazing.





peramangkelder said:


> My word thanks now that really is fast @FastTrax
> I have sent them to my son-in-law who is a Train Driver here in Adelaide
> 155mph is almost 250kph



It is fast, much faster then AMTRAK but not as fast as the CR400BF which is not faster then the KTX which is not faster then the TGV which once held the world record of 575 whatever that comes to. Unfortunately my calculator doesn't do metric but that doesn't mean it's a bad calculator. It just means that at 70 years old and I'm still using a Casio calculator in 2020 I must really be bad at math. 2+2=3 yep, that's the ticket.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 30, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> My word thanks now that really is fast @FastTrax
> I have sent them to my son-in-law who is a Train Driver here in Adelaide
> 155mph is almost 250kph



Always a pleasure. Did he get that other stuff I made? Anything he needs or wants just let me know and tell him I said notch 8.

BTW: Ask him for me if he ever saw those now long gone refurbed GE AC6000CW's


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 30, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Always a pleasure. Did he get that other stuff I made? Anything he needs or wants just let me know and tell him I said *notch 8.*
> 
> BTW: Ask him for me if he ever saw those now long gone refurbed GE AC6000CW's
> 
> View attachment 136397


"Notch 8" on the belt to hold onto your pants?


----------

